# Uber app update, less downtime for drivers....



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is the email I just received from Uber. Another way to eliminate the drivers cancelling jobs, and if you thought that surge pricing was going the way of the dodo bird, well now it's pretty much eliminated. Uber on everyone, LOL.

LESS DOWNTIME

An exciting update to trip requests is coming, designed to help you complete more trips and increase earnings. Starting today, you can accept your next trip request even when you're already on a trip.

*How It Works*

Now you'll get requests for trips that start nearby your current rider's dropoff location before the trip is over. Skip the wait and accept upcoming trips so you can go straight to your next ride.

*How It Looks*
While on a trip, you'll get a notification to accept your next request. After accepting, the screen will go back to the current trip to help avoid confusion. See below:



*FAQs*

Why the change?
This update to trip requests is expected to drastically lower ETAs for riders and partners alike. Riders will enjoy quicker pickups, increasing ratings, and partners won't have to drive as long to their pick-ups.
How do I start getting requests before my trip is over?
As long as you or the rider has entered the destination into the Uber app, we will automatically look for requests near your rider's dropoff location.
*What if my current rider wants to make multiple stops?*
If the rider has already entered their destination upon request, kindly confirm with them if it is their final destination. If not, you may change the destination in the Uber app to the final destination so you are less likely to receive your next request too early.
Is this uberPOOL?
No. The two riders will never be in your vehicle at the same time.
Will the next rider know that I'm on my way to them?
Yes. The next rider will see a popup in the rider app stating that the closest vehicle for them is completing another trip nearby, and we will also show the first drop-off point on the map for clarification.
Can I opt-out of receiving requests like this?
At this time we are unable to opt-out partners individually from this change.
Why can't I see the next rider's information before accepting my next trip?
You will be able to see this information after the next Uber Partner app update in the coming weeks.
Thanks for reading and please let us know if you have any questions at [email protected].

Your Uber NYC Team
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

_Can I opt-out of receiving requests like this?
At this time we are unable to opt-out partners individually from this change._

Spoken like a police chief at a press conference. Just say "no" if you're going to impose that limitation on drivers. Don't act like it's some unseen force beyond your control.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

More proof we are Not independent contractors. They are basically forcing this shit on us and we have NO say in the matter. 

Where are all the lawyers that's supposedly fighting for the drivers?


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Not working for me. I still get my next ping as soon as I drop of a pax and commit to driving in opposite direction of the ping.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't wait for a number of accidents with all this screwing with your phone Uber is making its drivers do.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If we could set Parameters like Direction for PAX Drop Off, Maximum Miles/Minutes from where PAX#1 in vehicle is being dropped off to next PAX#2 pick up locatino, acceptable Surge Factor, Rider Minimum Rating, etc... then this is in the right directions.

As is now. There is little to no benefit for the Driver with the new Uber "Stacked Trips" except on a random or hit and miss situation. Hit and miss is not good business for Drivers. I want more control of who I pick up. Tough enough already.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

All these stacked trips will do is make already impatient riders cancel even more, while drivers waste even more gas.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe we could let the "Uber Call Center" (somewhere in the Universe) call/text riders before we get to the "Pin pick up location" to confirm where the Rider "really is located". 

They could then filter out the "I'm here. Come pick me up", the " Who is this? I can't hear you?, "Hey, I didn't call Uber", the " What...no I don't need Uber anymore, just cancel for me dude", the "Hey, I see you. No we walked down the street", the "What, I don't know why Uber put the address THERE. Come get us", PAX.

But I see no reason why Stacked Calls will not work, right?


----------

